#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Ayers Rock - no more climby climby

## David48atTD

Uluru climbs banned from October 2019 after unanimous board decision to 'close the playground'




*Climbing Uluru is set to be a thing of the past after  the Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park board decided unanimously to ban the  activity, starting in 2019.*

*How would a ban be enforced?*


Under Commonwealth laws, there are steep fines for people who ride or walk in a Commonwealth reserve and go off trackThe management board could have all walking tracks on the rock removed, making any climb illegalIn practical terms, a chain currently in place could be removed, which would make climbing Uluru physically difficultUnder  NT legislation, sacred sites including Uluru have special protections,  and a serious breach of the Sacred Sites Act can lead to penalties of  more than $60,000 and two years' jail 

The board, made up of eight traditional owners and  three representatives from National Parks, made the decision after  consulting with the 
wider Anangu community, who it said was  overwhelmingly in support of banning climbs.

Here

From the article ... "More recently, tourism operators rejected claims a ban would result in a drop in visitors, saying ending the activity 
and teaching people about why it was inappropriate to scale the rock might increase visitation."   :smiley laughing: 


How far is Ayers Rock from the nearest Town?
5 h 46 min (462.9 km) via National Highway 87 and State Route 4

So, it's a full day's round trip drive to the big rock to be lectured as to why you can't climb it.

... and that's going to increase tourism?  Reality check, lane 5 please.

----------


## bowie

Well of course it'll increase tourism. There's gotta be a couple of law abiding folk with "climbing Ayers rock" on their bucket list. They'll be booking flights any day now.

----------


## cyrille

^^ You need to spend less time hanging out with under-tens.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I climbed the fooker once  in 40 degree heat with a skin full of piss when I was about 20 wouldnt even consider it now.

----------


## Looper

It is a geological feature predating the human species by several orders of magnitude.

The brothers can have it to themselves on Tuesdays since they rocked up first if it is that big a deal.

----------


## hick

I don't know Oz, but I'd imagine plenty of visitors will still make it a destination. 

I'd wager around 3/4 of Natl. Park visitors only want to take pictures, eat decent grub and have a soft bed with a view.

Bless em


https://www.ayersrockresort.com.au/accommodation

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Hopefully they have sorted out that dingo problem they had some years back

----------


## wasabi

I watched an Australian video where they scattered dead mums ashes on Aires Rock, didn't think that would be allowed, but still it was a movie.

----------


## Looper

> The brothers can have it to themselves on Tuesdays


Sundays should be reserved for French back packers home-movie strip teases







Actually I am gay on Sundays so make that Thursdays!

----------


## hick

> Actually I am gay on Sundays


Happy or flaming?

----------


## Looper

^I am the only ghey in Alice Springs! (on the first Sunday in months with an R)














....just realised that is this weekend!!

----------


## wasabi

Can you still scatter your mothers ashes on Aires Rock?

----------


## Looper

^Well she is not dead yet but that would be on Wednesdays.

You can scatter Pam Aires ashes there any day of the week.

Actually just googled her and she is still alive too - god bless her

 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

> Sundays should be reserved for French back packers home-movie strip teases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am gay on Sundays so make that Thursdays!


I never really saw the attraction, till now.

btw my gayness is postponed indefinitely.  :sexy:

----------


## David48atTD

And today, it comes to a close.

The Traditional Owners have shut the big rock from climbing as at the end of today ...   :ban him: 

---

Hundreds fail to climb Ayers Rock (Uluru) as strong winds lash the Red Centre.

As extraordinary scenes play out at Uluru, mother nature has stepped in  and caused havoc - forcing rangers to close the climb early.


There are insane queues up Uluru the day before the ban comes into effect._  Source:The Australian

_While the climb is expected to be permanently close at 4:00pm this  afternoon, authorities will inspect the conditions at 10am, 12pm and 2pm  - meaning visitors could still be able to reach the top before the ban  is enforced.

The controversial ban is the result of a unanimous vote by the board of the Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park in 2017.
Uluru  is considered to be a place of spiritual significance by its indigenous  custodians, the Anangu people, who have pleaded with tourists not to  climb it for many years.

https://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...8685857bfc35d3

My thoughts are ...

Well, if it means so much to the Aboriginal people, deeply set within their spiritual heart, they won't be too disappointed when the tourist numbers drift off and the Aboriginal's income lowers as people decline to travel the enormous journey to visit a lump of rock in the middle of the desert.

For those who don't know, the only town of any size in the middle of Australia is Alice springs.

Ayers Rock/Uluru is 5 h 38 min (467.8 km) via National Highway 87 and State Route 4 from Alice Springs

Time will tell if the Tourists still 'flock to the Rock'   :Dunno:

----------


## Headworx

^Agree. Hopefully, the traditional owners of NT Centerlink will tell them that due to the decrease in tourism dollars, their benefits have been canceled. But they'll still have their rock of spiritual significance to cling to in times of no grog-money  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

As I understood it the rock had fuck all significance. 

Even if it had, why on earth should irrational primitive savagery dictate modern day mores in which everyone with a fucking brain knows there is no such thing as a divine spirt or god.

----------


## baldrick

the rock is one of the worlds largest IQ tests

----------


## AntRobertson

> Even if it had, why on earth should irrational primitive savagery dictate modern day mores in which everyone with a fucking brain knows there is no such thing as a divine spirt or god.


True. People should also be allowed to go to Westminister Cathedral and and yahoo it up, naked selfies, climb over the pews, that sort of thing.

----------


## Luigi

Being able to climb it had zero influence on me travelling there.


Can't remember anyone of us mentioning climbing (or even knowing that you could) as part of the reason.


Was up there with Petra for me. Absolutely amazing place. No need to trundle all over it.


Perhaps enjoy learning about and experiencing other cultures and societies, as opposed to the view from the top.

----------


## Saint Willy

I doubt the numbers Will change.

----------


## taxexile

luigi




> experiencing other cultures and societies,





when will you be blacking up then?

----------


## AntRobertson

Yeah... cos that's a perquisite for experiencing other cultures.

 :Dunno:

----------


## Saint Willy

:Confused:

----------


## baldrick

> when will you be blacking up then?


thats me in the black trousers

I was looking for the macdonalds

----------


## AntRobertson

> I was looking for the macdonalds


In the dream time?

----------


## cyrille

They don't call them happy meals for nothing.

----------


## David48atTD

Ayers Rock (Uluru) entry prices to rise as Parks Australia flags new fees with tourism operators


An adult three-day pass to Ayers Rock (Uluru) will increase from $25 to $38.

The cost of entering Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park could rise by up to 52 per cent under proposed changes from Parks Australia.

*Key points:*
Fees are set to increase for adults and residents of the Northern TerritoryChildren, motorcycles and Yulara residents would gain free entry under the new fee structureTourism operators could end up out of pocket to cover the fee changes 

 The email told tourism operators that 25 per cent of the increase would be paid to Uluru-Kata Tjuta's Traditional Owners

*https://tinyurl.com/y4lonjm4*

----------


## Headworx

> The email told tourism operators that 25 per cent of the increase would be paid to Uluru-Kata Tjuta's Traditional Owners


Good!. That'll get the worthless cvnts off welfare handouts and they can pay taxes on their earnings now.  Or would that be racist?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

